# Newly adopted puppy



## Jesse049 (Dec 7, 2019)

Adopted a pup yesterday. Picked her up at 3 pm. While at the adoption center the pup vomited and looked and acted sick. The agency owner stated the dogs were under a lot of stress from the long journey they made that morning from another state, and the pup ate to quickly causing the vomiting. We took pup home and noticed a lot of fatigue and no appetite. The puppy was not acting like a normal healthy pup usually does.
Later that night we got him to eat a little but still no puppy playfulness etc.
overnight the pup vomited again followed by diahrea in morning. 
We promptly brought the pup to vet who immediately sent us to a 24 hr emergency pet hospital. An hour later she was diagnosed with Parvo.
We called adoption agency to inform them that other dogs in litter and at their kennel were at risk Also told them that the estimate for treatment was several thousand dollars.
We are all devastated and finding it hard to deal with the possibility of the rescue and or foster knowing about this and not telling us.
Praying for a recovery?


----------



## Lindseyb (Dec 18, 2019)

I would bet money they just didn't know, especially if they only got the puppies at their location that morning. Sometimes shelters/rescues don't know the circumstances of the puppies they get, or aren't given accurate information. Maybe they were told the puppy received vaccines, and they really hadn't. Or maybe it had, but too late. Depending on where the shelter got the puppy from (puppy mill, homeless, a hoarding situation) it is very possible he/she received vaccines but already had the virus. The last thing they would want to do is have you adopt a sick puppy, only to return it later. 

It is unfortunate that happened to your puppy, and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------

